# Photos needed for publication!



## boa10jeh (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All,
I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out. I graduated with a degree in Zoology last July from the University of Sheffield in the UK having studied the evolution of the wide diversity of colours seen in poison dart frogs for my dissertation. This piece of work recieved a very high mark and I have been told it is potentially publishable in a herpetological journal.
The problem is this: with the paper being on diversity of colours, it would be very useful to have photographs to demonstrate this. Of course I cannot use photos off the internet without the express permission of the photographers/owners, which would be a very time consuming process.
I was wondering if anyone here had photographs of any species of Dendrobatid from the list below (they have to have been taken by the person who sends them), or if anyone keeps any species of Dendrobatid of which they could take photographs? I of course will need to know the species, and in the case of Oophaga pumilio and Ranitomeya imitator the locality of that colour population.
If anyone is able to help, I will need a statement along with the photograph which says that you are happy for the photograph to be used in a scientific publication, or that it can be reproduced in the public domain. I am more than happy to acknowledge photographers should I manage to get my paper submitted.
Thanks very much in advance for looking at this post. Please feel free to pass on this post if you know of anyone who might be willing to help.
Jane

I need:
-as many different colours of Oophaga pumilio as possible
several different species of the genera:
-Phyllobates
-Dendrobates
-Oophaga
-Ranitomeya
-Epipedobates
-Allobates
-Colostethus
-as I said, I need several different colours and patterns of Ranitomeya imitator, and ideally the species they imitate in different regions (eg. Dendrobates variabilis, Dendrobates fantasticus, Dendrobates ventrimaculata
-I would also like to include a case study of similarities between the Dendrobatids of Central and South America and the Mantellas of Madagascar, so any Mantella pictures would also be appreciated.

Thanks again!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I ca provide some pics of azureus and leucs if you want haha


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have some lamasi ( sirensis), imitator, leucomelas, tinctorius, vanzolinii, and auratus pics you can use. Can try to get some fantastica pics, but theyre so fast


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I bet if you posted an e-mail address...we (the Dendroboard community) could fill it up with pics in about 17 minutes!


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I didn't see it on the list..but..if you want I have a good picture of a red Adelphobates galactonotus


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

PM me. Some examples of my work: Ranitomeya Wall Calendar > Ranitomeya (just for ease, since its what you specifically asked for, mods don't smite me!).


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, you should also specify if you need a certain type of picture. Like a lateral or dorsal picture


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Post an email and I can send you pictures of quite a few of those frogs.

You could probably email the guys that run dendrobates.org and see if they'll help out as well. Lots of frogs on there that none of us have.


----------



## boa10jeh (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All,
Thanks very much for the replies and interest! Its so nice to see communities helping each other out in this day and age! It is probably easiest if I PM everyone individually. That way, it is most straightforward for me to keep track of which pictures belong to which people!
I'll be in touch!
Jane


----------



## boa10jeh (Jan 9, 2014)

randommind said:


> I bet if you posted an e-mail address...we (the Dendroboard community) could fill it up with pics in about 17 minutes!


Thanks for pointing this out! I don't know why I didn't think of this! 
My email address is [email protected]
Essentially, I am looking for close-up dorsal photographs of as many species in that list as possible. If you do decide to email me, along with the images, I will need the species name and locality (if applicable). I will also need a written statement saying that you are happy for the attached images to be used ina scientific publication or to be reproduced in the public domain. 
What I have agreed with others who are willing to help me out is that I will credit anyone whos images I use (in which case I will need your name if this is something you would like) in the figure legend and anywhere else that it may be appropriate (this would be my first publication, so a steep learning curve!) should I manage to get this paper accepted to a journal. I will also provide anyone whos images I use with a final PDF of the paper if they are interested. In addition, before I submit it, I will send a final draft around to anyone whos images are included to ensure that they are happy with the way I have used their pictures and credited them personally. Of course, I can't promise that all photos sent to me will be included!
Thanks again to everyone! I look forward to hearing from as many fo you as possible!
Jane


----------



## boa10jeh (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello again,
Just to let everyone know, I have had a discussion with my supervisor, and I'm afriad I will not be ablt to provide people with a published copy (should I manage to get it published) for free. This would be my first publication so a steep learning curve! 
However, as I said, I am more than happy to credit anyone whos images I use, and provide them with a final draft prior to submission. 
I have not recieved images from anyone on here as yet, so if this changes your feelings, please do not send them!
Thanks very much,
Jane


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

No pics (sorry!) but I'd love to see the paper if you had a chance!


----------

